

F# - Functional Approach - vaibhavb
http://healthblog.vitraag.com/2009/12/f-functional-approach/

======
vaibhavb
It will be great to see what functional nuggets people use in day to day
programming.

------
DanielBMarkham
F# rocks. Pattern matching, like the example shown, can collapse huge logic
structures into much smaller ones.

Add to that all the stuff you can do/get with all the .NET libraries, and it's
possible to accomplish a lot of stuff with just a few lines of code.

Finally, when combined with brokering/message-passing libraries like MPI and
immutable data structures, you're writing high-performance code with not that
much overhead.

I imagine it's going to be a few more years until F# really takes off. I think
the kicker is that it's going to out-of-the-box naturally scale better than
it's peer CLR languages. (And yes, I'm aware that you can't do anything with
F# you couldn't do in other CLR languages, but F# seems to promote writing
parallelizing code whereas object-heavy languages like C# do not)

